# No bass from rear speakers?



## bucsaa18 (May 7, 2006)

My rear 6-1/2" Pioneer speakers produce no bass at all. Any reasoning as to why this is? Thank you


----------



## tim788 (May 20, 2006)

bucsaa18 said:


> My rear 6-1/2" Pioneer speakers produce no bass at all. Any reasoning as to why this is? Thank you



because there not subwoofers.


----------



## bucsaa18 (May 7, 2006)

man don't be a fool
i mean none at ALL
it is all treble/highs


----------



## Mongoose007 (Aug 15, 2006)

Checked settings on head unit? I take it it's got a non stock cd player, does it have a graphic equaliser? Or how about an option to send ALL bass to a separate sub out? Does it play ok out of the front speakers?


----------



## bucsaa18 (May 7, 2006)

yes it plays the bass out of the front speakers. i do have a panasonic hu aftermarket. the bass is all the way up, there is a seperate setting for the subs as well.


----------



## 93blackaltima (Aug 14, 2006)

I had the same problem too.. Check your wires from the headunit to the speakers something might eaither be in the wrong place or they might of came out.. That is what i found wrong with mine..


----------



## Mongoose007 (Aug 15, 2006)

Or alternatively they could be going through an external amp, in which case is there a high pass cutoff frequency set on that? 

(If you don't know if you have an external amp, check round the back of the head unit - if there's just bare wires connecting chances are it's not amped (not certainly though), otherwise if they go through a connector that looks a bit like a TV aerial connector, at least one channel will be amped. If you knew all this please disregard, don't want to insult your intelligence!)


----------

